
Resume: 11 Things to Consider with Side Projects - kukx
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/mt745092
======
herbst
Very superficial article. Also not actually about what to consider on side
projects but only some thoughts about if you put it on your resume.

~~~
kukx
Good point, I changed the title to make it clear.

~~~
herbst
Much better, nothing to complain now :)

